# SunRise Long Exposure - Five image Exposure Fusion



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

I revisited a Long Exposure shot that I had posted earlier. That was a  single exposure for three minutes. I had several different exposures of  that shot... starting at 45 seconds going up to 5 minutes. I decided to  try combining them in a Exposure Fusion (LDR?) to see what happened...  here it is. A lot more dramatic than the earlier singe exposure I had  posted.

Comments welcome!




Belize Sunrise Long Exposure HDR by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## asterix (Sep 1, 2012)

That is a great pic!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

asterix said:


> That is a great pic!!!




thank you! It came out a lot different than I expected.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 1, 2012)

Superb. Dramatic. Vibrant! Well done Charlie! Good stuff from your trip, especially these sunrise pics!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Superb. Dramatic. Vibrant! Well done Charlie! Good stuff from your trip, especially these sunrise pics!



Thank you, sir! I still have shots to go through, lol! Lot of flowers and such!


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, that is a great shot.  I'd hang that one on my wall for sure


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! yes this is amazing. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> Wow, that is a great shot.  I'd hang that one on my wall for sure



Thank you.. always like to hear that!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Wow! yes this is amazing. Thank you for sharing!



Thanks again, Parker! Always appreciated!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 1, 2012)

I've taken better with my iPhone.
Good try, though.


----------



## RxForB3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wonderful color.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I've taken better with my iPhone.
> Good try, though.



Ouch!  ! Thanks for looking.. excuse me while I go get drunk!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> Wonderful color.



thank you.. the Exposure Fusion really boosted the color up.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Ouch!  ! Thanks for looking.. excuse me while I go get drunk!



Internet sarcasm is fun because it's hard to detect. 

Great shot really, though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep ... gotta use that Sarcasm Font! lol! Thanks! Appreciated sincerely!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 2, 2012)

*Right click... Save Image As...*

I love it!  For some reason it makes me want to buy something in that color shade.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2012)

Fusion is so much better than tone mapping, a lot easier, too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yemme said:


> *Right click... Save Image As...*
> 
> I love it!  For some reason it makes me want to buy something in that color shade.



hahaha.... glad you like it! Thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Fusion is so much better than tone mapping, a lot easier, too.



I do prefer fusion... although if done correctly, tonemapping can be nice! Easier? Hmmmm.... don't know, I think it is harder to create a bad image than it is with ToneMapping.. but I don't know that it is easier.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2012)

What I mean is that fusion just "works". You put an image in and on the other side comes an low noise image with extended dynamic range. The only issue that really arises is sometimes flatness.

The software I use, anyway, produces true 16-bit or 32-bit tiffs, more data than the camera records in any given exposure. So a little post processing isn't really an issue.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

unpopular said:


> What I mean is that fusion just "works". You put an image in and on the other side comes an low noise image with extended dynamic range. The only issue that really arises is sometimes flatness.
> 
> The software I use, anyway, produces true 16-bit or 32-bit tiffs, more data than the camera records in any given exposure. So a little post processing isn't really an issue.



Gotcha.. that a little Pigs blood, and good to go!


----------



## seakritter (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome work, some day I want to grow up and be you, lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

seakritter said:


> Awesome work, some day I want to grow up and be you, lol



Cranky, Smelly and farting a lot? Ok.. if that is what you want!  

Thanks!


----------



## MTVision (Sep 2, 2012)

That's an absolutely stunning photo! That would look real nice over my fireplace


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

MTVision said:


> That's an absolutely stunning photo! That would look real nice over my fireplace



Thanks! Will sell Print cheap! lol!  Did you see the other set of Sunrises I posted? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-some-more-belizean-sunrises.html#post2702248


----------

